# THIS WAS COINCIDENTAL! nono GETS BURNT ON ANOTHER CONSPIRACY OF THE WEEK !!!!



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2019)

4<5   simple math


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

4>5

*Common Sense in Competition !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2019)

I’d think the Trump likes Epstein debacle would have silenced 4 nos, but he slithers on notwithstanding yet another of his public humiliations.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

*Not hardly Bob......*

*Damn do I live in your head though......amazing isn't it !*

*




*

*No Bob......that's not your " Head ".........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’d think the Trump likes Epstein debacle would have silenced 4 nos, but he slithers on notwithstanding yet another of his public humiliations.


One less no believes things that no one else would, could or should. His child like enthusiasm for the deep dark fever swamp conspiracy du jour is admirable only for it's naivete, insane clown posse stupidity and his complete willingness to put himself out there as a total loon, buffoon and baboon ass loving kook. Out on an island basically alone with only superficially support from his so-called, "friends" here on this forum . . . they simple aren't as brave as young, gullible and quite impressionable no-nuts. They often allude to the insanity yet stay short of most issues (except for calling mass murders "false flags" and the supposed 'victims/survivors' "crisis actors, Jade Helm had support as did, pizzagate, George Zimmerman was their hero as was Cliven Bundy, Al Bundy, Bozo the clown, Tom Metzger, Vlad Putin, Kim Jong un, Pol Pot, Ren & Stimpy and Boris the Spider) that one less no finds of utmost importance!!!!!!


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One less no believes things that no one else would, could or should. His child like enthusiasm for the deep dark fever swamp conspiracy du jour is admirable only for it's naivete, insane clown posse stupidity and his complete willingness to put himself out there as a total loon, buffoon and baboon ass loving kook. Out on an island basically alone with only superficially support from his so-called, "friends" here on this forum . . . they simple aren't as brave as young, gullible and quite impressionable no-nuts. They often allude to the insanity yet stay short of most issues (except for calling mass murders "false flags" and the supposed 'victims/survivors' "crisis actors, Jade Helm had support as did, pizzagate, George Zimmerman was their hero as was Cliven Bundy, Al Bundy, Bozo the clown, Tom Metzger, Vlad Putin, Kim Jong un, Pol Pot, Ren & Stimpy and Boris the Spider) that one less no finds of utmost importance!!!!!!









*Poor Rodent........a long winded diatribe won't hide the doubt.*


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One less no believes things that no one else would, could or should. His child like enthusiasm for the deep dark fever swamp conspiracy du jour is admirable only for it's naivete, insane clown posse stupidity and his complete willingness to put himself out there as a total loon, buffoon and baboon ass loving kook. Out on an island basically alone with only superficially support from his so-called, "friends" here on this forum . . . they simple aren't as brave as young, gullible and quite impressionable no-nuts. They often allude to the insanity yet stay short of most issues (except for calling mass murders "false flags" and the supposed 'victims/survivors' "crisis actors, Jade Helm had support as did, pizzagate, George Zimmerman was their hero as was Cliven Bundy, Al Bundy, Bozo the clown, Tom Metzger, Vlad Putin, Kim Jong un, Pol Pot, Ren & Stimpy and Boris the Spider) that one less no finds of utmost importance!!!!!!


He's a complete loon.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> He's a complete loon.


*Oh how it pains you that I know you are what you attempt to pin on others.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> He's a complete loon.


He's like our own little Sarah Sanders, Tom Metzger, Alex Jones, John Wayne Gacy mixed with the sensibilities of Ren and Stumpy all rolled up in one big t loving menagerie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One less no believes things that no one else would, could or should. His child like enthusiasm for the deep dark fever swamp conspiracy du jour is admirable only for it's naivete, insane clown posse stupidity and his complete willingness to put himself out there as a total loon, buffoon and baboon ass loving kook. Out on an island basically alone with only superficially support from his so-called, "friends" here on this forum . . . they simple aren't as brave as young, gullible and quite impressionable no-nuts. They often allude to the insanity yet stay short of most issues (except for calling mass murders "false flags" and the supposed 'victims/survivors' "crisis actors, Jade Helm had support as did, pizzagate, George Zimmerman was their hero as was Cliven Bundy, Al Bundy, Bozo the clown, Tom Metzger, Vlad Putin, Kim Jong un, Pol Pot, Ren & Stimpy and Boris the Spider) that one less no finds of utmost importance!!!!!!


Urinidiot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> He's a complete loon.


You are talking about husker, correct?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's like our own little Sarah Sanders, Tom Metzger, Alex Jones, John Wayne Gacy mixed with the sensibilities of Ren and Stumpy all rolled up in one big t loving menagerie.



*Squirrel——————->*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Squirrel——————->*


You are stuck in a childish loop of stupidity and moronic humor . . . but you seem to be enjoying yourself, masochist.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

It’s feeling like another monkey butt Friday.  Who’s in?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s feeling like another monkey butt Friday.  Who’s in?


Is monkey butt the new cow bell?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2019)

Our thoughts and prayers go out for the safe return to the US and A of the brave warrior Duncan Hunter, who gallantly crossed over the existing pathetic Obama/Clinton/2020 Democrat Candidate To Be Determined border wall, and has not been seen since.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4500 Our thoughts and prayers go out for the safe return to the US and A of the brave warrior Duncan Hunter, who gallantly crossed over the existing pathetic Obama/Clinton/2020 Democrat Candidate To Be Determined border wall, and has not been seen since.


Speaking of monkey butt.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking of monkey butt.









*You and Bob have a " Special " way of hiding Eggs *
*on this Sunday afternoon.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You and Bob have a " Special " way of hiding Eggs *
> *on this Sunday afternoon.....*


Speaking of monkey butt . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is monkey butt the new cow bell?


I don't think I've ever heard you be funny before.
Congrats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


...and the laughter continues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and the laughter continues.


Laughter or astonishment at how someone so infantile/and/or naive in thought process can get by on a day to day basis?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laughter or astonishment at how someone so infantile/and/or naive in thought process can get by on a day to day basis?


Share your secret.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and the laughter continues.


Yes it does.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laughter or astonishment at how someone so infantile/and/or naive in thought process can get by on a day to day basis?



*Did you notice the Donkey Crap your standing/sitting in as you posted the above *
*" infantile " response......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Speaking of monkey butt.


----------

